# anxiety - social situations



## HopefulKayte (Jun 16, 2017)

I realize I may be alone in this, but I was just curious if anyone else gets anxiety or feels very sad/worried taking your only child to parties, events, playdates, holidays, etc. where he or she is clearly the only 'only', or to meet friends' or siblings' new baby, or to find a way to talk to others about this. (Our friends and family have not struggled with infertility, secondary infertility, or desired to have one child.) Also in the context of me struggling through treatment, miscarriages, my son wanting a sibling and being very curious about babies.

Hope this made sense. I certainly had anxiety with primary infertility and social situations, but that was more relatable I think in terms of online experiences and support, than the secondary infertility social anxiety. Unless it's just me


----------



## Opossum (Oct 8, 2015)

yep, it wasnt an issue when he was little but now he is the only one we know that doesnt have a living sibling and there will be about a 10 year gap


----------

